# Colon Growling, Rumbling, Borborygmi



## juan_86 (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to get clear since the begining that I'm not talking about usual stomach borborygmi that all people use to have, this is about Colon Borborygmi ( everybody can have them too, but some like me very often and loud), this are noises located at the colon, usually near the end of it, I hear the loudest ones like banging behind the sacrum bone. It's hard to deal with it, because it can be so embarrassing, you can't control this noises, sometimes you don't even expect them.

It's hard to find people with the same problem so I thought about making like a group, in this forum, to talk about it, find some solutions...

In my case, all started with this noises, not too much diarrhea or anything I can remember. Then it got worst and worst with all kind of symptoms. After pass all type of medical tests they only found lactose intolerant and allergy to many foods, but I think that cloud not be the source but a consequence. I can deal with bellyache, moderate Diarrhea, constipation... but not with this noises.

I would like to know if anyone else suffers this kind of noises and how you deal with it.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

I have had the colon noises for 20 years everyday and 24/7 at its worst. Same as you I could deal with the diarrhea but not the colon noises. I am a very shy person and to have the noises goes against my personality and I developed an anxiety disorder because of it. Over the last few months I have had diarrhea on only 2 days out of 3 months and the noises are normal very very minimal. All I can put it down to is probiotics. I have been trying various probiotics over the last few years and think something has worked. All probiotics were taken for 3 weeks at a time. Yakult works. I have also tried activia, Yoplait creamy lite, gastrohealth, faulding probiotics, faulding probiotics ibs support.


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

me too - please somebody help us .

my life ........................................................................ help please


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried a low fodmap diet to reduce the amount of gas in the colon as well as probiotics which can also reduce the amount of gas.

I don't think the gas causes the colon to be noisier all by itself as some people are very gassy without extra noise, but since the colon has to move the gas around and the colon moving things around is what is the source of the noises.

Does taking an antispasmodic ever help? Most are prescription but you could do peppermint tea or capsules on your own.

I may also help to work on how you react to the noises. Seeing someone if you can't do it with self-help to find ways to cope with any anxiety or other negative emotions this generates. May not change the noises but may change how much you suffer.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I have exact the same problem, but my symtoms are more worse!!!!

when I have these rumblings, at the same time I leak extremly foul rotten odor, the odor just comes out of my tummy area thourgh my skin... pLZZ help me out because im living my life like a dead body everyday because of this problem...

im sorry for my bad english


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may need to see if you can get tested for TMAU which can cause that kind of foul odor. There is a treatment for that, which is a choline-limited diet. Your body can't fully process the choline it doesn't use, so the diet for TMAU has just enough choline (as it is a required nutrient) but no extra.


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

please somebody show me a Solution for stomach growling . pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .


----------



## juan_86 (Jun 10, 2013)

WilliamE, ibsveteran1972, merkacha, Kathleen M., nono thank you for your posts.

So, some of you have triet low FODMAP diet and probiotics.

ibsveteran1972, do you mean that only Yakult works for you, or is just better than the others? What about the others in that case?

I have not tried consciously a low FODMAP diet, but now I see that I followed a similar diet, as I already avoid Lactose, gluten, some fruits and legumes. And I think it helps.


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

nono said:


> I have exact the same problem, but my symtoms are more worse!!!!
> 
> when I have these rumblings, at the same time I leak extremly foul rotten odor, the odor just comes out of my tummy area thourgh my skin... pLZZ help me out because im living my life like a dead body everyday because of this problem...
> 
> im sorry for my bad english


hi . u have leaking gas problem . i say u go to Psychiatrist . I know your problem be treated . i knew some people that have leaking gas problem . and consume "nortriptilina 25mg" and somting els , and they are satisfied . but for stomach and intestine growling and rumbling nothing found yet .


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

Reply to juan_86

To be honest I can't be certain if it was just one product that stopped the borborygmi. Yakult worked for me in stopping the diarrhea. I couldn't say for certain if it stopped the borborygmi. The others I don't know if they worked or not. I just put down what I have used because something has worked. I do think probiotics have worked but I couldn't say for certain. All I can say is try any and all probiotics for at least 3 weeks each.


----------



## juan_86 (Jun 10, 2013)

Any other opinion?


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

Try taking prebiotics.

I added raw onion, bananas and cooked oats to my diet. I also took Metamucil Fibresure which has inulin and Inner Health Dairy Free powder which has oligofructose for 1 month.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

Try Mutaflor for 3 weeks.

Mutaflor contains the probiotic Escherichia coli Nissle 1917.

The Mutaflor strain was isolated by Professor Alfred Nissle in 1917 during First World War from the feces of a soldier who, in contrast to all of his comrades, did not develop enterocolitis in the region of Dobrudsha on the Balkan peninsula, highly contaminated by enteropathogens at that time.


----------



## cewillia (Oct 19, 2015)

It is really uncomfortable, stressful, and depressing. I have the same thing as the first post, for several years, especially at work.


----------



## spon2009 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have exactly the same issue. It is not the noise anyone has when you get hungry, it feels like it is coming from the colon. I have noticed, that when it has happened

to me it does along with new flare ups, in my case being characterized by passing mucus/pus or whatever that is. Plus now also, with constipation.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

Make sure Mutaflor is stored at between 2-8degrees Celsius. Buy a food thermometer from the supermarket and put it in the fridge.

Also, the information leaflet for Mutaflor says it is for constipation, but I have had IBS-D for 23 years and it worked for me.


----------



## BorbyCured (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I have suffered from loud/embarrassing stomach/small intestine noises for over 15 years now. The noises were so bad and uncontrollable that I could not sit through a meeting. I always sat close to the door in case I had to excuse myself. My managers acted like they understood but when it came down to it they really did not. If I was having a particularly bad time with my stomach noises and needed to call into to a meeting, my managers never understood. I could not sit through a church service, my borborygmi during a church service was a topic in a breakup with the girl I dated before meeting the woman who was to become my wife.

I felt I could control the noises with diet and had a lot of success with the method (controlling what I ate are drank) until a few years ago. The trigger foods I could identify were dairy (I have known I am lactose intolerant for many years), carbonated beverages and anything with fat or grease (caused another set of stomach issues as well).

It got to the point that I had to do something or lose my livelihood. I went on a journey to fix my digestive issues. The gastroenterologist were clueless and a total waste of time ( a lot of time) - *"Have you had a colonoscopy?" * don't get me started on how useless they were. I tried acupuncture which did not work.

I started experimenting with different diets. Cut out coffee with no success but have recently removed caffeine from my diet. Did not have any success with different diets.

About a year ago, I was looking for a way to maintain muscle mass and somehow tripped on the GAPS (Gut and Psychology Syndrome) diet. I read Dr. McBride's book. But it was not the diet that helped me per say, it was the concept of an elimination diet that was helpful. I have never gone on the Introduction GAPS diet but I would like to try it. Another influencer was Dr. Loren Cordain, I am not Paleo but adhere to some of the principles he lectures on.

I have now sat through 5 meetings (about 3 weeks) with no stomach noises. *So what was the cure?* Not sure. But I have cut bread and most carbohydrates out of my diet. I believe that Oats (including Granola) were also causing some problems. Don't think I have Celiac Disease but I have been reading on FODMAP and it could be the source of my problem. I have cut processed sugar completely out of my diet but I do not think it was a factor in my stomach issues.

I had years of suffering and alienation due to my stomach noises. Most of the people around me did not understand my predicament. I feel for anybody who has this problem. I hope this helps and please pass it on.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

mutaflor may/may not work for you. prebiotics may/may not work for you. Nor inulin (Metamucil fibresure) and inner health dairy free powder. Don't waste your money,
Add a banana to your diet now and then plus some yoghurt.
My symptoms have come back with a vengeance.
The thing is we are all looking for a cure and there isn't one.
Try and work less. That can be very stressful.
I have had all tests over the last 23 years and they can't find anything.


----------



## Aodhanoc (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello Juan,

I have the exact same symptoms as you........ for the last 5 years. No progress at all, despite visits to many different doctors and various tests.

Have you had any improvement? Anything that has helped to relive your symptoms?

Any help or advice that you could give would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Aodhanc


----------



## NoQofLife (Jul 24, 2017)

I deleted my super long post about this. I have the same thing and it has ruined 30 years of my life from age 22 to 52.

I think mine stems from some kind of tropical fungal infection contracted in the phillipines and misdiagnosed /mistreated with antibiotics

for 4 years. Fungal infections of course grow much worse when you fill your system with antibiotics that kill bad bacteria AND the beneficial bacteria that keep fungals in check.

I finally figured out my problem, with no help from the medical establishment, and wiped out and the fungal infection with 30 days of zero carb, all meat diet and Nystatin. That was 26 years ago. The only thing that has remained is the Loud Intestinal noises, and IBS C and D. Managable, not horrible IBS, the worse problem is the Noise.

The only thing that helps is staying on all meats diet, (beef, poultry,pork, game, fish ,shellfish,etc) Zero carbs, Zero fermentable fibers. I eat this way for a few days at a time when I Have to be in a meeting or social quiet enviroment.

I will try the Mutaflor.

I think basically my intestines were fried by Fungals (Candidiasis) and then Antiobiotics and now react to almost everything as an allergan and become inflammed and swollen nearly closed, thus making the noise from the normal passage of bolus and gas.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

I have finally fixed my IBS to about 95% after 25 years.

Mutaflor works about 85%

*But the crucial way to help is to eat SOURDOUGH BREAD. *

It should be proper sourdough bread. If it has added yeast in the ingredients it is not proper sourdough bread.

It is a more expensive bread but it takes 6-8 hours to make whereas regular bread only takes 1 hour to make.

It should mostly only have 3 ingredients: flour, water and salt as ingredients.

A couple of good sourdough bakers are

www.brasseriebread.com.au

ingredients: wheat flour (gluten), river salt, malt powder, sourdough starter (Gluten)

www.artisansourdoughbakers.com

Ingredients: wheat flour, water, sourdough culture (11%), wheat bran, cracked wheat, iodised sea salt, vitamins (thiamine, folate)

Eat sourdough bread every day for approximately 2-3 weeks to really notice the difference.

Sourdough bread is how bread used to be made.

(On review after eating it for 2.5 months I was even better than after 3 weeks of eating it)


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

http://centaur.reading.ac.uk/38070/

Study by University of Reading:

"Effect of breadmaking process on in vitro gut microbiota parameters in irritable bowel syndrome"


----------

